# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > توسعه نرم افزار تحت وب > سوال: بدست آوردن IP اینترنت کاربر

## sj1501

سلام و عرض ادب خدمت اساتید محترم

چطور می شود در intraweb آی پی اینترنت کاربر را بدست آورد؟

----------


## Mask

بهتربن راه حل استفاده از اسکریپ زیره:
<script language="javascript" src="http://www.PiChAk.net/blogcod/show-ip/show-ip.php?type=3"></script>

----------


## mrm0101

فکر کنم این بنده خدا پرسید نحوه بدست آوذدن آی پی در اینتراوب نه در جا وا اسکریپ


WebApplication.ShowMessage(WebApplication.IP);

----------


## sj1501

> فکر کنم این بنده خدا پرسید نحوه بدست آوذدن آی پی در اینتراوب نه در جا وا اسکریپ
> 
> 
> WebApplication.ShowMessage(WebApplication.IP);


ممنون از پاسخ شما دوست عزیز، این کد آی پی سیستم رو بر میگردونه من ای پی اتصال اینترنت که کاربر متصل شده رو می خوام.
با تشکر

----------


## Mask

> ممنون از پاسخ شما دوست عزیز، این کد آی پی سیستم رو بر میگردونه من ای پی اتصال اینترنت که کاربر متصل شده رو می خوام.
> با تشکر


منتظر بودم خود کاربر sj1501 نتیجه رو برایmrm0101 اعلام کنه.
برای همین بنده اون کد اسکریپت رو پیشنهاد کردم.

----------


## sj1501

بنده از TIDHTTP در اینتراوب برای استفاده از وب سرویس استفاده میکنم که بتونه IP رو برگردونه چرا ارور I/O Handler می دهد در صورتی که در VCL FORM به درستی کار میکند .
لطفا کمک نمایید با تشکر

----------


## mrm0101

من متوجه منظور شما نشدم . مگه نمی خواهید آی پی کاربری که به برنامه شما وصل شده را داشته باشید؟ خوب این همون کار رو می کنه

----------


## sj1501

> من متوجه منظور شما نشدم . مگه نمی خواهید آی پی کاربری که به برنامه شما وصل شده را داشته باشید؟ خوب این همون کار رو می کنه


دوست عزیز بنده IP اینترنت کاربر میخوام همون IP که کاربر به وسیله آن به اینترنت متصل شده

----------


## mrm0101

من فکر کنم شما هنوز تو مفاهیم شبکه و ای پی مشکل دارید . وقتی کسی به اینترنت وصل نشه آی پی هم نداره که برنامه شما را اجرا بکنه و این دستور دقیفا همون ای پی رو بر می گردونه

----------


## sj1501

> من فکر کنم شما هنوز تو مفاهیم شبکه و ای پی مشکل دارید . وقتی کسی به اینترنت وصل نشه آی پی هم نداره که برنامه شما را اجرا بکنه و این دستور دقیفا همون ای پی رو بر می گردونه


دوست عزیز شما به سوال من دقت نکردی و ربطش دادی به معلومات بنده...!!!(جالبه) ببینید وقتی شما یک اپلیکیشن در فضای اینترنت منتشر می کنید و می خواهید آدرس اتصال کاربر رو شناسایی کنید با IP محلی کاربر نمی تونید عملا این کار رو انجام بدید کدی که شما ارائه کردید Local Ip کاربر را نمایش می دهد که برای من قابل شناسایی نیست چون Ip عمومی می باشد و هزاران نفر دیگر شاید همین IP را در شبکه محلی خودشون مورد استفاده قرار دهند ، شما وقتی به اینترنت متصل می شوید از طریق یک IP که ISP در اختیار شما قرار داده اتصال برقرار می کنید، خب این IP (یونیک می باشد) حداقل در اون زمان مشخص می شود که چه کاربری با این IP در اون زمان کار کرده خب حالا من این IP لازم دارم ...!!!! 

روش بدست اوردن این IP رو دوست عزیز با نام Mask زحمت کشیدن به وسیله کد جاوا ارائه دادن ولی این کد فقط می تونه IP را در اینتراوب نمایش دهد، خب روشی که بنده فهمیدم با استفاده از TIdHTTP میشه مقدار رو از یک وب سرویس گرفت و در Intraweb استفاده کرد (تا اینجاش مشکلی نیست) ولی بنده از این روش که استفاده کردم ارور I/O Handler می دهد (در VCL Form بدون خطا اجرا می شود) که سوال بنده هنوز بی جواب مونده ....

با تشکر

----------


## mrm0101

عزیز دل برادر لطف کن یه برنامه با اینتراوب بنویس و بذار رو سرور با همین دستور کاربرانی که وصل می شوند رو آی پی انها رو نشون بده ببین لوکال است یا همون ای پی اصلی. شما برنامه را روی سیستم خودتون تست می کنید آی پی محلی رو بر می گردونه
نمونه مثال که با همون دستور نوشتم 

http://www.rpj.ir/test/t0.dll

----------


## sj1501

> عزیز دل برادر لطف کن یه برنامه با اینتراوب بنویس و بذار رو سرور با همین دستور کاربرانی که وصل می شوند رو آی پی انها رو نشون بده ببین لوکال است یا همون ای پی اصلی. شما برنامه را روی سیستم خودتون تست می کنید آی پی محلی رو بر می گردونه
> نمونه مثال که با همون دستور نوشتم 
> 
> http://www.rpj.ir/test/t0.dll



سلام 
ببخشید دیر جواب دادم دوست عزیز اگر در هاست صفحه لود شود این کد کاملا درست جواب می دهد اونطوری که فهمیدم آخرین ای پی که کاربر به نرم افزار متصل شده را بر می گرداند خوب بنده در هاست این نرم افزار را اجرا نمی کنم بلکه در سرور خودمان نرم افزار را بصورت standalone اجرا کرده و از طریق آی استاتیک کاربران به نرم افزار متصل می شوند که وقتی کاربران متصل می شوند ای پی روتر ما را برمیگرداند...

----------


## Mask

دوست عزیز. از کد بنده در یونت کلاینت باید استفاده کنید. این ایونت روی سیستم کاربر اجرا شده و مقداری رو که بر میگردونه در یه متغیر بریزید و در اولین ارتباط اونو بخونید.

----------


## sj1501

> دوست عزیز. از کد بنده در یونت کلاینت باید استفاده کنید. این ایونت روی سیستم کاربر اجرا شده و مقداری رو که بر میگردونه در یه متغیر بریزید و در اولین ارتباط اونو بخونید.


در یونیت usersession چطوری کد جاوا رو اجرا کنم؟ که مقدارش بریزم تو متغیر می تونید یک بیشتر توضیح بدید؟

----------


## homa92

میشه لطفا بگین کاربردش چیه؟ تو کدوم قسمت طراحی سایت به کار میاد؟

----------

